# Find Job First or Apply For Visa?



## Vintage (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, 

My brother and his wife hold a PR and work in Melbourne and they want me to come and work there as well. I was just looking through the information presented here but it's all too overwhelming. 

Now need your experiences to help me. 

I have an engineering and management degree and have worked with a dotcom firm earlier and right now have been working on my own online venture for the past year. 

Now, how do I go about working in Australia. Should I first apply for jobs there and then apply for a visa or should I apply for a visa before thinking of finding a job? Also, does the fact that my bro holds a PR help in any case? 

Most job postings on websites like Seek seem to be requiring only people with Australia work permits to apply..

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Mate, first question. Do you have PR? If not - start from finding a way to get it. Once you have it employers will talk to you. Your brother's PR will not help you as far as I know. 

You may try to get employer who is happy to sponsor you (visa 457) but from what I know wages on such visas are lower than on PR. Employers have big advantage over such employees and I personally find it quite risky.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Dexter..My brother was earlier on the Employer sponsored visa but think was lucky since it is a reputed company. I do not have a PR but was wondering if the sponsored visa route would be simpler since my brother can sponsor me and I can get my PR at its own pace..


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't really know that. Immigration policies have become stricter than they were a few years back. Your aim should be to get a visa that will allow you to work full time. Only then you can really enjoy life in this country and make some plans for the future. Both sponsorship and PR visas give you that option. You just need to sass out what is easier for you to get.


----------

